# Wie kann ich hier was schreiben?



## Heiko (15 Juni 2011)

Bevor Ihr hier einen neuen Thread ("Gesprächsfaden", "Diskussion") startet, solltet Ihr schauen, ob es schon eine Diskussion gibt, die Euren Bereich abdeckt.
Am einfachsten geht das über die Suchfunktion rechts oben in der Ecke
 (Klick auf Bild vergrößert!) .
Sobald Ihr dort in das Feld reinklickt, klappt ein Formular aus, in dem man seine Suche etwas weiter eingrenzen kann.

Wem diese Auswahlmöglichkeiten nicht reichen, der kann auf "Erweiterte Suche" klicken.

Dann landet Ihr auf einer eigenen Suchseite, die Euch noch weitergehende Möglichkeiten bietet, Eure Suche einzugrenzen.

Wenn Ihr so eine Diskussion findet, die Euch interessiert, dann könnt Ihr Euch jederzeit daran beteiligen.
Antworten könnt Ihr entweder, indem Ihr mit Klick auf "Zitieren" den jeweiligen Artikel als Zitat in das Eingabefeld übernehmt, oder indem Ihr einfach (ohne Zitat) Euren Beitrag in das Eingabefeld schreibt.
Nach Klick auf "Antworten" wird der Artikel gespeichert und ist für jeden anderen lesbar.


Solltet Ihr bei der Suche nichts gefunden haben, das zu Eurem Thema passt, dann könnt Ihr eine neue Diskussion beginnen. Dazu gibts rechts oben (und rechts unten nach den Diskussionen) den Button "neues Thema".
Damit startet Ihr eine neue Diskussion.

Falls Ihr hier im Forum nicht angemeldet seid kann es sein, dass Ihr eine grafische Überprüfung eingeben müsst ("Captcha"). Dies dient der Verhinderung von automatischen Beiträgen durch SPAM-Bots. Wenn Ihr das nicht mehr machen wollt, müsst Ihr Euch bei uns registrieren. Dafür klickt Ihr ganz oben rechts einfach auf "Anmelden oder registrieren", dann klappt der Anmeldebereich aus.
Dort könnt Ihr entweder einen Benutzernamen wählen und Euch registrieren oder Euch einfach mit Eurem Facebook-Konto anmelden.

*Achtung: es gibt bei uns keine kostenpflichtigen Bereiche! *Ihr müsst also keine Angst haben, von uns eine Rechnung zu bekommen. Die Anmeldung macht es Euch lediglich einfacher, hier Beiträge zu schreiben und zusätzlich habt Ihr die Möglichkeit, private Nachrichten mit anderen Forenteilnehmern auszutauschen.
Mit der Anmeldung über Facebook gebt Ihr uns Zugriff auf Eure dort hinterlegte Mailadresse.

Wir geben keine Benutzerdaten weiter und wir schicken Euch auch keine unangeforderten Mails!

So, jetzt aber viel Spass hier im Forum!


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2011)

*Noch ein Hinweis für Vielschreiber: *

Man kann seinen Text hier im Forum auch in den meisten Browsern unter Nutzung von Shift+Alt+s (Windows) oder Ctrl+s (Apple) speichern. Damit spart man sich den Griff zur Maus.

Das klappt in allen Bereichen, wo es was zu speichern gibt (außer mit Opera und ebenso nicht mit Firefox 5).


----------

